# He walked out while I'm pregnant



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

Need advice on my situation. I had been with my DF since November 2011. We moved rather quickly. We got pregnant Jan 2012, engaged Feb 2012, moved into my house Mar 2012. Wedding was set for Aug 10th, 2012. Well we decided to postpone that in July. Together we have 5 kids and one on the way...a Son. I have 3 girls (8, 5, 4), he has 2 girls (11, 9). Then this one on the way our first boy due in Oct. Well we have had some issues in regards to the kids. He likes to be carefree with parenting the kids, I am a little more strict. I of course was the one with them more. On days he has shared custody I had the kids while he was at work. Taking them back and forth to camp, cooking, cleaning, solving disputes. Long story short I got tired quickly. Kept speaking to DF about all this and he would help out, but not in the ways I needed. Well it got to the point where I shut everything off in regards to the kids. Told him I am not taking his kids to camp anymore. The schedule between him and BM is too all over the place and he just expected me to accomodate. Well the moment I said that everything went down hill. The wedding was postponed. He moved him and his kid's stuff down to the basement and he had slept there ever since. We barely talk anymore. If we do it is an argument about how to fix things or what the other did. He hates he moved to my place, so I offer to kick him out. He said he is down on himself and wants to work on things. Wants to be with me. We started going to therapy but I don't feel that has been helpful since the suggestions she has offered are never followed through on once we get to the house. I haven't even gotten a hug since Jul 22nd. I just feel so alone and empty. I understand he is going through his emotions. He said he just needed time, space, and no pressure of the issues going on in our relationship. However I need him right now. He has said he thought he should even move out, but wasn't for sure.

FF to August 24th and I come home to a U-haul in the drive way and him packing his things. He said he wasn't leaving me just my house. That he thought the only way to work on things is if he moved back an hour away and we went back to seeing each other on the weekends. Umm ok! I was 34 weeks pregnant with his child....now 38 1/2. Long story short once he left I didn't speak with him that weekend. He texted stated that he regretted his decision and that he thought he lost me. I ignored him. Well I am in his town once a week for prenatal appointments and I haven't seen him since August 27th when I was down there for an appointment and I asked to meet up with him off the highway. He hugged me told he loved me we would work on things. Well things have only gotten worse. I told him it would. He hasn't even attempted to see me in the past 4 weeks. I have had to call him about the appointments to let him know how they went. And he generally seems pissed off when I contact him. Sometimes he is nice. Leaving texts, "I miss "us" the way it was". He says it is not someone else. I am sure it isn't. I know he is way busy with school full time & work full time. I am just unsure how to get things back on track with us. It still turns into an argument every time we speak. There just seems to be such a wall there when he speaks to me that he doesn't let me pass. I love this man. Intended on spending the rest of life with him, just unsure on how to deal with this. Mind you I am still very much pregnant almost 39 weeks and absolutely miserable. I just feel so abandoned. How could he walk out?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

He is an a**, that is how he walked out.
I am so angry at this man I've never met. He needs space, he needs time, blah, blah, blah. Separation for a couple that is already not communicating will never solve the problems. 
Sweetie you feel abandoned because that's what he did, abandon you. It sounds like he wants you to take care of his world, and when you called out for help, he bailed. I am sorry.
I hate to be a pessimist, but better you know the real man now, than a few years down the road. Get a support order and let him stay gone, because he's already out of your relationship.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Yikes..........what a mess. Hate to say that there's nothing *you* alone can do. Relationships takes *two* that WANT to work it out. He just simply packed up and left. :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd say to NOT talk about the relationship and focus more on YOU and your new baby.........and other children. Leave him be. Do things that make you happy and stop worrying about him.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of a guy leaves his pregnant wife ? That says a lot on how he views you. Sounds like he is immature and basically ran away because he couldn't deal with it all.


----------



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried to explain to him before leaving it would not solve the communication issues. I do understand i probably didn't verbalize my need for help properly and wasn't the nicest during pregnancy. But i am not sure what to do anymore. He has no drive to talk to me or be bothered with me. He says that he needs support and understanding. i feel i have tried my best. There were many nights i laid in bed alone while he slept downstairs wouldn't even acknowledge me. Support is carrying his child everyday. He says he's been supportive by sending $50 a week and baby supplies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

